# I never believed this.....



## 2 Angry Wolves (24/10/17)

So Im overseas for work busy building a new coil for a new day. Usual process, coil,wick,fire,drip and fire again when I hear a knock at my door. It was security letting me know that I SET OFF THE FIRE ALARM!!!!

CRAZY!

I as a technical person never understood how it would pick it up but the call from Reception with a "Hallo Sir if you do smoke in the room please open a window." kinda confirmed it for me.
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/17)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> So Im overseas for work busy building a new coil for a new day. Usual process, coil,wick,fire,drip and fire again when I hear a knock at my door. It was security letting me know that I SET OFF THE FIRE ALARM!!!!
> 
> CRAZY!
> 
> ...



Did you have any Windows open.
I have vaped in hotel rooms and have never set a alarm off before.

I only see 2 possible causes-

1.Maybe diffrent monitors have diffrent sensitivity levels.

2. You were chucking them clouds big time


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

I havent set off any hotel room alarms but then again I am no major cloud blower, lol

Thanks for letting us know @2 Angry Wolves

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/17)

HOW TO VAPE IN A HOTEL ROOM

Step 1 - Switch on your pc.
Step 2 - Open Windows.
Step 3 - Vape   

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (24/10/17)

I believe the shower cap hotels give you goes over the smoke sensor if you are a vaper at a hotel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 3 | Creative 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (25/10/17)

Aaaaah thank you for the advice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

Just FYI, smoke detectors do not detect smoke per se. They detect changes in the air, like air pressure, etc. and that's why even vapor from vaping will set it off.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> HOW TO VAPE IN A HOTEL ROOM
> 
> Step 1 - Switch your pc on.
> Step 2 - Open Windows.
> ...



@ddk1979 - it took me a while - I'm still on my first cup of coffee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> HOW TO VAPE IN A HOTEL ROOM
> 
> Step 1 - Switch your pc on.
> Step 2 - *Open Windows*.
> ...


What if I use a MAC?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (25/10/17)

Old models of fire detectors don't pickup even heavy vape, the newer ones do.

Tested this at work one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/17)

Humbolt said:


> What if I use a MAC?




Then order a Happy Meal. 

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

Humbolt said:


> What if I use a MAC?



Sorry to hear

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mida Khan (26/10/17)

But how do 'smoke' detectors detect vapor? 

What if the hotel room is super tiny and I have a looong shower?


----------

